# Can I put duct tape around the muffler?



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out my high idle problems on '87 n/t. I looked under the car at the muffler and noticed a quarter size hole in it. Just for about one minute is it ok to put tape over the hole to see if that's the problem I've been looking for? I plan on buying a new muffler this week.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

why not just buy muffler tape at wal mart? its like sticky foil.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Thats not your problem.

Have you tried adjusting the idle?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A hole in the muffler is only going to make it louder and won't affect your idle.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

X3...........I dont even think Eric still has an exhaust on his car, it wouldnt make any difference. Just adjust you idle....check all your connections---throttle linkage...tps..etc


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah Eric has a 2-3ft piece of 3" pipe Full Custom exhuast


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Thats not your problem.
> 
> Have you tried adjusting the idle?


No, I've never tried adjusting the idle. I don't know how really. I thought I saw a sign under the hood that said, you can't adjust the idle because it was sealed at the factory?

Anyway, I put the tape over the holes and made a big difference. Wow, the exhaust system is expensive if you get the whole package.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Duct tape could conceivably be a fire hazard. I'd would say replace it with some metal tape, available at any Home Depot. The idle has nothing to do with holes in the muffler, that's a seperate issue....


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Duct tape could conceivably be a fire hazard. I'd would say replace it with some metal tape, available at any Home Depot. The idle has nothing to do with holes in the muffler, that's a seperate issue....


Thanks, I had some of that metal tape by chance but I just found an exhaust system just like the factory for a reasonable price. What do you think about it? I'm thinking of just buying the muffler and converter then have a mechanic put it on. Don't you have to weld it together?


http://store.summitracing.com/largeimage.asp?part=PSM-88-1375


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

slicked25 said:


> Thanks, I had some of that metal tape by chance but I just found an exhaust system just like the factory for a reasonable price. What do you think about it? I'm thinking of just buying the muffler and converter then have a mechanic put it on. Don't you have to weld it together?
> 
> 
> http://store.summitracing.com/largeimage.asp?part=PSM-88-1375


I suppose, if you aren't planning on being at the track, then you can have it welded together. Mine is completely removeable, and I plan on keeping it that way. Welding it in is a bit more permanent, and you'll have to worry about rust in as little as a year. I don't like muffler shops that use welding as a solution to everything, I usually stay away from places like that.


----------



## dhen001 (Aug 22, 2009)

Duct tape could conceivably be a fire hazard. I'd would say replace it with some metal tape, available at any Home Depot. The idle has nothing to do with holes in the muffler, that's a separate issue....


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

Personally i prefer welded exhaust but always with bolted connections at cat and muffler so its easier to remove if u have to drop tranny. To me its just cheap and shody workmanship to have those stupid exhaust clamps on a car they don't seal and u end up with excessive heat and discolored spots on underside of car. Thats just me. 

Is you a/c or defroster switch turned on that will cause constant high idle. 

definite no on the duct tape.


----------



## leah2255 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, i agree with you. i like welded exhaust too.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Four years old people. This thread was more than four years old.

Damn newbies.


----------

